# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  نحوه تبديل يك فايل Excel به Access

## mohsenashkboos

لطفا سورس كدي در اين باره براي من قرار دهيد به زبان C#‎.net.ممنون.

----------


## majid325

دوست عزیز چون تازه واردی و ما هم یه روزی تازه وارد بودیم  میخوام بهت چند تا پیشنهاد کنم که به جوابات زود تر برسی:
1-سعی کن مسئلتو واضح و ریز به ریز توضیح بدی .
2-معمولا بچه های این سایت سرشون شلوغه و نمیتونن سورس کامل در اختیار کسی بزارن ولی میتونن راه حل پیشنهاد بدن.
3-از جستجو استفاده بکن که خیلی کار سازه.
ولی در جواب سئوالتون:
شما اول باید بتونی محتویات یک فایل Excel  رو بخونی و بعد با تشخیص header های اون فیلد هاتو تشخص بدی و رکورد ها تو بخونی.
حالا باید یک فایل access بسازی و و جدوالتو ایجاد و فیلد هاتو هم ایجاد کنی و بعد رکورد های که خوندی رو در جداولت update کنی
حالا مسئله شما چی هست :
1- خوندن Excel  
2-ایجاد وتغییرات access
3-تشخیص فیلد و رکورد از Excel  
4-بردن داده ها به access
کدوم؟
برای کار با Excel  تو سایت نمونه زیاد هست
برای کار با accecc هم میتونی با اضافه کردن رفرنس زیر درلیست رفرنسهات 
Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access
و با تعریف nameSpace زیر
using System.Runtime.InteropServices;
و با تعریف متغییر ازاین نوع
Access.Application MyAccess;
شروع به کار کنی
داده ها هم که بعد از خوندن تو یه dataset بریز و به جداولت اتقال بده.
شروع به کار کن و هر جا که مشکل داشتی بپرس اگه در توانم بود کمکت میکنم.
جستجو فراموش نشه.

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام دوست عزیز،



> برای کار با accecc هم میتونی با اضافه کردن رفرنس زیر درلیست رفرنسهات 
> 
> کد:
> Microsoft.Office.Interop.Access
> و با تعریف nameSpace زیر
> 
> کد:
> using System.Runtime.InteropServices;
> و با تعریف متغییر ازاین نوع
> ...


یک نمونه از این روش:
C#‎ Cornet - Import data from Excel to Access using ADO.net
،/

----------


## bashiry

شما از طریق برنامه نویسی میخواهین این کار رو بکنین یا نه؟
اگه غیر از ا ینه که توی یه تاپیک دیگه گفتم از خاصیت ایمپورت خود اس اکیو ال سرور استفاده کن

----------


## majid325

> خاصیت ایمپورت خود اس اکیو ال سرور استفاده کن


بدون برنامه نویس که برنامه های تحت  Office با هم خوب رابطه بر قرار میکنن ، حتی با یه کپی و Paste ساده هم میشه رکوردها رو انتقال داد ولی درکل در سئوال دوستمون حرفی از sql به میون نیومده!!

----------


## bashiry

خوبی استفاده از ایمپورت اینه که میتونی به راحتی با کوئری ساده اطلاعاتی که میخوایی به داخل دیتابیس بیاری. کاملا سفارشی شده. مثلا میگی کدوم فیلد از اکسل بره توی کدوم فیلد از دیتابیس و ....

----------

